# MOBO, CPU, RAM, and GPU



## pbdr

I just upgraded my rig and am now selling the previous parts.

I have the following:

MOBO: ASUS A8N5X ($75)

CPU: AMD 64 X2 4200+, socket 939 ($75)

GPU: XFX 7600GT ($80)

RAM: 2 x 1 gig generic DDR 400 ($50)

The price in parenthesis is about what I figure they're worth.

Everything is in good condition and worked as of last week.  I have the manual, disc and I/O shield for the CPU and disc for the GPU also.

I'm looking for $250 + shipping for the lot, but I will entertain a reasonable offer.

Heck if you act soon, I'll throw in my old XFX 7300 GPU...

Thanks.


----------



## ThatGuy16

cohen said:


> get a 8800GT for your GPU otherwise it all looks good
> 
> What is going main use of the computer???



What? he's selling that suff ...


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> What? he's selling that suff ...



haha. Yeah, this isn't a build list...


----------



## cohen

sorry miss read the thread


----------



## Ramodkk

And also misread the section!


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> And also misread the section!



yeah - sorry guys


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe no prob. And for the OP, that's a good deal. I used to be after the A8N5X long time ago...


----------



## pbdr

ramodkk said:


> Hehe no prob. And for the OP, that's a good deal. I used to be after the A8N5X long time ago...



You wanna buy it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah


----------



## cohen

yes good but i wouldn't buy it sorry. Because my system is almost the same as that!


----------



## pbdr

cohen said:


> yes good but i wouldn't buy it sorry. Because my system is almost the same as that!



bump


----------



## Steelshivan

My guess is you won't have any takers due to your prices.  Other than possibly the mobo, you can buy all of those components cheaper new online.


----------



## pbdr

Actually, the prices listed are based on, and less than, what I found online.  

I searched each of the components online, found a price, than reduced it by about 10 - 20% to get the posted prices.

Also, as I state in the post, I will consider other offers.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## aSc1@3

could you give links to the products(preferabably newegg)?


----------



## pbdr

aSc1@3 said:


> could you give links to the products(preferabably newegg)?



MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131569 (link with price: http://www.crayeon3.com/c3/pc-90-6-.aspx)

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103547  (with price: http://www.google.com/products?q=AM....mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1)

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150140 (price: http://bytecom.stores.yahoo.net/xfxgef78gs25.html)

RAM: The RAM is generic DDR from mwave.com http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...pts=PCMEMORY-DDRV&DNAME=PC+Memory+-+DDR+Value and includes 2, 1 gig sticks

The MOBO, CPU, and GPU above area discontinued at newegg (the 7600 I thiknk recently) and I provided other links for prices.


----------



## Steelshivan

Unless someone doesn't want to upgrade from skt 939, you can buy better AM2 processors for like $60.  Actual price of it is something like $50, at least from what I've seen.

You can buy a Geforce 8600GT for $80 before MIR.  Not too long ago I saw a couple 7600GT's around $70.

$50 for that generic memory...

The mobo is the one thing that IMO you have a remote chance of selling at that price.  Possibly someone who is a performance enthusiast that still hasn't upgraded from skt 939...

I'm not trying to bash your post, and those are definately decent components from like 2 yrs ago.  But you simply will have a snowball's chance in hell of selling any of them imo.  Those are skt 939 components, think about your potential selling market.  It's there...but only for cheap(er).  I certainly don't want to buy skt 939 components for MORE than I could buy them online for.

At any rate, good luck selling.


----------



## pbdr

Steelshivan said:


> Unless someone doesn't want to upgrade from skt 939, you can buy better AM2 processors for like $60.  Actual price of it is something like $50, at least from what I've seen.
> 
> You can buy a Geforce 8600GT for $80 before MIR.  Not too long ago I saw a couple 7600GT's around $70.
> 
> $50 for that generic memory...
> 
> The mobo is the one thing that IMO you have a remote chance of selling at that price.  Possibly someone who is a performance enthusiast that still hasn't upgraded from skt 939...
> 
> I'm not trying to bash your post, and those are definately decent components from like 2 yrs ago.  But you simply will have a snowball's chance in hell of selling any of them imo.  Those are skt 939 components, think about your potential selling market.  It's there...but only for cheap(er).  I certainly don't want to buy skt 939 components for MORE than I could buy them online for.
> 
> At any rate, good luck selling.



First off, I stated in the original post that I would take a reasonable offer.

Second, several people commented that they thought this was a good deal.

Third, I did not ask for opinion of my pricing scheme or my chances of selling the listed components.

Are you interested in buying?  If not, no need to post further.


----------



## pbdr

Aw, heck, one more bump to see what happens.

So, I'll take a reasonable offer, say 20% off?


----------



## aSc1@3

ok, know i'm really intrested. could you do the math for us?(feeling lazy at the moment.) Also, how much is it without the ram?


----------



## pbdr

aSc1@3 said:


> ok, know i'm really intrested. could you do the math for us?(feeling lazy at the moment.) Also, how much is it without the ram?



With the RAM is $200.00 ($250 x 0.80)

Without the RAM, it would be ($75 + $75 + $80) x 0.80 = $184


----------



## pbdr

*Final bump*

Final bump, $200.00 OBO.


----------

